# Torque Specs for Center Section Bolts of BBS RX2 Wolfsburg 2-Piece Wheels



## SLCVR6 (Jan 23, 2000)

Can anyone confirm the torque specs for the 16 bolts that hold the barrel to the center section of the BBS RX2 wheel found on the Wolfsburg Edition Jetta? Thanks.
-Robert


----------



## DannyCVR6 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Torque Specs for Center Section Bolts of BBS RX2 Wolfsburg 2-Piece Wheels (SLCVR6)*

33.33 ft/lb 
im missing some bolts though


----------

